# Where



## Joseph Fuller (May 30, 2016)

Test e, deca,dbol . I'm not thinking it's up to par so I'm looking online


----------



## 187Infidel (May 31, 2016)

Wrong forum and wrong first impression. No one is gonna help u here.


----------



## brazey (May 31, 2016)




----------

